# S'en sortir



## olives

gracias

no necesita desculparse cuando alguien comenta para ayudar. lo contrario.

dos otras preguntas.:

1 - como se dice en español "s'en sortir"?
supongo que hay varias traduciones posibles.

ejemplo : "Je m'en suis bien sorti"

y podemos decir que, como en "sali bien en los examenes", "salir bien" corresponde a "bien s'en sortir" en francés o no?

2- hay también el sentido de "arreglarselas" y "apañarselas"
me parece que uno de los dos tiene que emplear "con" y el otro nada.
por ejemplo "je me débrouille bien en anglais" alguien puede decirlo como las dos frases por favor?


----------



## totor

hay una forma muy directa que es decir *zafar*,

otra más elegante que es *salir de un apuro*.

en cuanto a _je me débrouille bien en anglais_, se puede decir
*me las arreglo bien en inglés*.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Tengo un pequeño problema con el adverbio "*en*":

*Il faut que l'un de nous s'en sorte!
¡Es necesario que uno de nosotros salga de aquí!

¿Es correcto usar "en" como "_de aquí_" en lugar de "_de allí_"?


----------



## Arzhela

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Tengo un pequeño problema con el adverbio "*en*":
> 
> *Il faut que l'un de nous s'en sorte!
> ¡Es necesario que uno de nosotros salga de aquí!
> 
> ¿Es correcto usar "en" como "_de aquí_" en lugar de "_de allí_"?


Hola SerinusCanaria,
S'en sortir = arreglarselas, componerselas
Aqui "en" en "s'en sortir" es como "las" en "arreglarselas" o "componerselas".


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Arzhela said:


> S'en sortir = arreglarselas, componerselas
> Aqui "en" en "s'en sortir" es como "las" en "arreglarselas" o "componerselas".


Entonces "s'en sortir" es una expresión (como cuando estás siendo arrastrado/jalado por una corriente y "tienes que arreglartelas" como puedas).

Pero entonces como podría decir esta frase?:
"¡Es necesario que uno de nosotros salga de aquí!"
...que l'un de nous en sorte?


----------



## Arzhela

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Entonces "s'en sortir" es una expresión *Si*, es como una expresion (como cuando estás siendo arrastrado/jalado por una corriente y "tienes que arreglartelas" como puedas).
> s'en sortir = s'en tirer (fam), y arriver, se débrouiller, reprendre le dessus,...
> _= salir adelante, triunfar, etc..._
> Pero entonces como podría decir esta frase?:
> "¡Es necesario que uno de nosotros salga de aquí!"
> "Il faut que l'un d'entre nous sorte d'ici" ... tout simplement
> ...que l'un de nous en sorte?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noces, bonne nuit,

Según el caso y en contexto más dramáticos:
- se salve
- escape

Tu frase:
- Il faut que l'un d'entre nous sorte (d'ici)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ah, perfecto, ya quedó claro. 
(en este caso es una situación extrema por lo cual usaré "se salve" pero recordaré que también puede ser "arreglarselas")

Un pequeñísimo detalle:


> Il faut que l'un d'*entre* nous sorte d'ici.


Es necesario "*entre*" en la frase original? (c'est à dire, toujours?)


----------



## Arzhela

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Ah, perfecto, ya quedó claro.
> (en este caso es una situación extrema por lo cual usaré "se salve" pero recordaré que también puede ser "arreglarselas")
> 
> Un pequeñísimo detalle:
> 
> Es necesario "*entre*" en la frase original? (c'est à dire, toujours?)


Es mejor pero no es necesario. Puedes decir :
"l'un de nous" o "l'un d'entre nous".
Yo prefiero "l'un d'entre nous"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Diremos:
- _l'un d'entre nous_ si no se precisa el número y
- _l'un de nous deux _(3; 4;... normalmente para números pequeños, no más de diez más o menos)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Gracias a las dos.


----------



## daquipalla

hola a todos!
un poco tarde quizà...
"s'en sortir" yo lo traduciria por conseguirlo. "en" seria "lo".
ciao ciao!


----------



## Esternocleido

Hola, mi francés no es gran cosa pero si se dice "on s´en sortira" (que creo que sí), entonces la traducción perfecta es "ya nos las apañaremos".

Un saludo


----------



## CPORTA

Hola a todos... podeis ayudarme con la traducción de esta expresión: "Entre les courses, le ménage, le lavage, le repassage, la vaisselle, les repas... je ne m´en sors pas".
Yo creo que se refiere a algo así como "no paro" o "no tengo descanso"...
Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cporta y bienvenido al foro:

- No doy abasto.

Espera más ideas de traducción.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## CPORTA

Muchas gracias por la rapidez, ¡este foro funciona de maravilla!


----------



## gonzalo yanez

el "ya" está demás

saludos.


----------



## Juan/Carlos

Apañárselas, arreglárselas, amañarselas.


----------



## Esternocleido

Hola Gonzalo,

En español de España el "ya" queda perfecto.

"Je me débrouille"=  Me defiendo

Saludos


----------



## ebulerdo

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
¡Buenas!

Estoy traduciendo un libro del inglés al español, y aparece un comentario en francés que no acabo de entender.

Cuando el libro estaba todavía a medio escribir, el autor (que es francés) le envió una copia del borrador a cierto profesor, que le responde:
«_Vous m'avez l'air à la fois très informé et très exigeant: vous vous en sortirez et nous ferez un beau travail, qui m'apprendra beaucoup de choses!_»

Creo que lo entiendo todo, excepto la expresión "vous en sortirez". Esta es mi traducción:
_«Usted parece bien informado y al mismo tiempo muy exigente: **vous vous en sortirez** y nos hará un bonito trabajo, del que aprenderé muchas cosas»_

He visto algunos hilos sobre "s'en sortir" en el foro francés-inglés, pero las explicaciones están en francés y no las entiendo. 

¿Me podéis ayudar? 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## avd7

s'en sortir significa arreglárselas, conseguirlo. Cuando tienes una dificultad y la superas.

saludos


----------



## ebulerdo

Buenas, avd7

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

¿Entonces se podría traducir así?:

_«Se las arreglará para realizar un bonito trabajo...»_

Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Significa, _vous parviendrez à vos fins, vaincrez toutes les difficultés_ =alcanzará su objetivo= (se) saldrá con la suya.


> *Salirse* alguien *con la suya.* *Conseguir al fin lo que se propone, a fuerza de obstinación.M. Moliner


----------



## avd7

si, viene a ser lo mismo


----------



## ebulerdo

Todavía no me manejo muy bien en el grupo y no había visto el hilo anterior donde ya se trataba el tema

Me ha quedado clarísimo, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gepo

Hola, Foro!

Una ayudita por adelantado para quienes puedan necesitar traducir *s'en sortir* en contextos donde el sentido de *sortir* sea relevante (por ejemplo: _Ce sujet, lui ne *s'en sort* pas, il y reste_). 

En esos casos resultan útiles las expresiones *salir airoso* o, si no es como para tanto, *salir adelante*.

Au revoir


----------



## Ivoncha

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de s'en sortir, pero en un contexto religioso. La frasa completa es: "L'évangile de ceux qui ne s'en sortent pas". Mi propuesta es: "El evangelio de los que no se han liberado" pero no se si cambio el sentido de la frase al usar verbo liberar.
Muchas gracias  y espero sus opiniones.


----------



## Ivoncha

Hola, gracias por recibirme. 
En cuanto al contexto, se trata de un texto religioso que pretende explicar cómo el evangelio ayuda a las personas que "n'en sortent pas", es decir que el "en" no reemplaza nada, es parte del verbo, ya que esta frase es un título. 
Por eso no sé como traducirlo, las posibilidades del verbo  "en sortir" que he encontrado son: salir adelante y arreglárselas, pero no se si en el contexto religioso tenga otro significado, un poco más moral o espiritual. 
... Aquí les dejo un párrafo más completo que hace parte de la introducción del libro para poder dar más contexto:

"_Cette mère seule avec son enfant handicapé mental, qui semble se battre pour tout , et qui sait que le premier jour où elle baissera les bras, tout s'écroulera, est une femme *qui ne s'en sort pas*_"

Muchas gracias, espero que de este modo sea un poco más comprensible mi duda.


----------



## jprr

Gracias por la aclaración.

En el ejemplo diría que la mujer no sale a flote... pero no soy nativo.


----------



## VRF

"que no da a basto".... como fórmula coloquial

Para la traducción, sugeriría un título más "comercial", del tipo de: "el evangelio de los que se sienten superados por los acontecimientos" o "el evangelio de los afligidos".....


----------



## Paquita

VRF said:


> "que no da a basto"


... pero en una palabra: no da *abasto* http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=abasto


----------



## VRF

Certes! Pardon


----------



## Ivoncha

Muchas gracias a todos... creo que me queda un poco más claro el significado, sino que como era un título quería estar segura de poder usar una buena traducción. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## GURB

*...que no consigue salir de apuros.*
Un saludo


----------

